# Question from a customer- Will Uber deliver suitcases?



## Am.Fe.87 (Nov 28, 2014)

I am running a little time sensitive tonight and won't be able to pick up my suitcases at my friends house. I was wondering if I can request an Uber to her house, have my friend load the car with 3 suitcases, and then have the driver bring them to my address? It's maybe a 20$ ride,.. and I understand that Uber is not a delivery service, but I would be paying the same and the driver doesn't need to help load or unload. Can the driver to that without physically having a passenger in the car?

Thank you


----------



## BobbyV (Nov 9, 2014)

Really.... be careful if you chose to make that delivery! How do you know what is in the suitcase???? Sounds sketchy and is the $20 worth the hassle? Too many crazy ppl in this world. Never know what they will try next....


----------



## Am.Fe.87 (Nov 28, 2014)

It's my own suitcases, and all my clothes are in those suitcases. I am just moving back home and got those suit cases packed with clothes, and just don't know if I have enough time to go pick up the bags myself. It will make life a lot easier if she can just load them in the car for me and the driver bring them to me


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

give the driver tip problem solve


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Most drivers would be glad to do that. A tip would make it all the much better for you and the driver.


----------



## Am.Fe.87 (Nov 28, 2014)

I always tip some cash. Just didn't know if they are allowed to that. But good, seems like it shouldn't be a problem. Thank you so much


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Am.Fe.87 said:


> I always tip some cash. Just didn't know if they are allowed to that. But good, seems like it shouldn't be a problem. Thank you so much


let the driver know in advance his getting a tip so u wont be seeing him with a grumpy face


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

A rider told me he needed to jump a car, had triple A and calls them only to be told it would take 90 minutes for them to arrive. He then thinks creatively and requests Uber which upon acceptance immediately calls the driver and asks him if he can jump his car and he can start the fare right away if agreed. Transaction was completed! I wish people come up with creative ideas to make better use of a Uber driver down time!


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

MuleX for a minimal fare, delivering small packets from shady areas to rich houses. MuleX


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Another funny image in my head. After a small talk with the cop just arresting you. Officer. This is not my package. I'm participating in a riderless ride share. I am not doing a delivery. This is a ride share. My rider just happens not to be in the car. .... no I'm not high officer.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Because they could contain drugs, weapons or other contraband, I won't deliver packages without a rider present. It's a very bad idea for a driver to do this. It would be very easy and relatively cheap for someone to send a suitcase with cocaine, heroin, several pounds of weed, or illegal pistols through Uber and the penalty (often a felony with long jail time), if caught, falls on the driver. Hell, it's far fetched, but a terrorist could send a suitcase filled with explosives and a remote detonator through Uber, making the driver an unknowing/unwilling "suicide" bomber. No tip is worth the risk. Uber is a ride-sharing app, not a package delivery service.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Brady said:


> Because they could contain drugs, weapons or other contraband, I won't deliver packages without a rider present. It's a very bad idea for a driver to do this. It would be very easy and relatively cheap for someone to send a suitcase with cocaine, heroin, several pounds of weed, or illegal pistols through Uber and the penalty (often a felony with long jail time), if caught, falls on the driver. Hell, it's far fetched, but a terrorist could send a suitcase filled with explosives and a remote detonator through Uber, making the driver an unknowing/unwilling "suicide" bomber. No tip is worth the risk. Uber is a ride-sharing app, not a package delivery service.


Now that would be very bad press for Uber.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Couldn't Agree more with Brady's comments. Not worth the risk.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> give the driver tip problem solve


Is there any situation where this doesn't apply? (Assuming the driver's life is not endangered or something illegal going on where the driver is risking jail time.) A big enough tip will cover.... almost anything. You want to drive my car through a ring of fire in a circus? Pass a tip of a few hundred grand and watch your dreams come true! (But I won't be driving, that would go against the whole "life must not be endangered" thing.)


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Brady said:


> Because they could contain drugs, weapons or other contraband, I won't deliver packages without a rider present. It's a very bad idea for a driver to do this. It would be very easy and relatively cheap for someone to send a suitcase with cocaine, heroin, several pounds of weed, or illegal pistols through Uber and the penalty (often a felony with long jail time), if caught, falls on the driver. Hell, it's far fetched, but a terrorist could send a suitcase filled with explosives and a remote detonator through Uber, making the driver an unknowing/unwilling "suicide" bomber. No tip is worth the risk. Uber is a ride-sharing app, not a package delivery service.


Yeah, this is not something a professional driver should be doing.

That said, you'll probably find lots of Uber drivers who will do it.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Bomb alert!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Am.Fe.87 said:


> I am running a little time sensitive tonight and won't be able to pick up my suitcases at my friends house. I was wondering if I can request an Uber to her house, have my friend load the car with 3 suitcases, and then have the driver bring them to my address? It's maybe a 20$ ride,.. and I understand that Uber is not a delivery service, but I would be paying the same and the driver doesn't need to help load or unload. Can the driver to that without physically having a passenger in the car?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

_No thanks. 


SDUberdriver said:



[/QUOTE
No thanks

Click to expand...

_


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Am.Fe.87 said:


> It's my own suitcases, and all my clothes are in those suitcases. I am just moving back home and got those suit cases packed with clothes, and just don't know if I have enough time to go pick up the bags myself. It will make life a lot easier if she can just load them in the car for me and the driver bring them to me


There are messenger companies that will do this for you. Some airlines will even do this for a fee. Sorry but Uber is for passengers, not freight. If you think there are regulations around moving people, try running a freight company.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

The only safe way from the driver's point of view, is for the driver to collect the suitcases, with your friend, who rides with the suitcases to your house.

Then unload the cases, and the same driver takes your friend back to their home.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> A rider told me he needed to jump a car, had triple A and calls them only to be told it would take 90 minutes for them to arrive. He then thinks creatively and requests Uber


If he had known better he would not have done this, the flagship X car is a Prius after all, and smart Prius owners will not attempt to jump other cars with one. I know I wouldn't.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> smart Prius owners will not attempt to jump other cars with one.


Resources: http://priuschat.com/search/22441588/?q="jumpstart another car"&t=post&o=date

Bitcoin tips accepted to continue work like this: 18kkXneuZnHNZ8Nz3rzZVND3UeAPQCzumm
(Bitcoins may be purchased from Coinbase or Circle. This helps me preserve my anonymity.)


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

just drive said:


> Another funny image in my head. After a small talk with the cop just arresting you. Officer. This is not my package. I'm participating in a riderless ride share. I am not doing a delivery. This is a ride share. My rider just happens not to be in the car. .... no I'm not high officer.


That's great!

*Officer:* Where's your company located?

*Driver:* I believe they're in California, maybe Guam or India now, things haven't been going so well for them.

*Officer:* Get your boss on the phone and get someone down here.

*Driver:* Well, I don't really have a boss, that I know of, and they don't really have phones, so.....

*Judge:* 30 Days for being such a dumbass. Charges dismissed on the kilo of Heroin in the package.

*Driver:* Wait, there was Heroin in the package? Could I please get it back? I work for Uber and I really need the money.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> Resources: http://priuschat.com/search/22441588/?q="jumpstart another car"&t=post&o=date


Thanks!

I never had to do it from my Prius but it was good to know all about this subject. I appreciate the effort to educate me on this important thing.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

My Escape Hybrid only has a little 500 CCA battery to run the computer and accessories. The couple of times I've jump started other vehicles, I've hooked up the other car, and let my electrical system charge their battery, then disconnect the cables and let them start on their own.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

use uber, just call the driver and work it out with him or her. I drive for a living, whether its people, animals, or freight, I drive.
(sure, I do limit the animals to domesticated pets that behave)


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Brady said:


> Because they could contain drugs, weapons or other contraband, I won't deliver packages without a rider present. It's a very bad idea for a driver to do this. It would be very easy and relatively cheap for someone to send a suitcase with cocaine, heroin, several pounds of weed, or illegal pistols through Uber and the penalty (often a felony with long jail time), if caught, falls on the driver. Hell, it's far fetched, but a terrorist could send a suitcase filled with explosives and a remote detonator through Uber, making the driver an unknowing/unwilling "suicide" bomber. No tip is worth the risk. Uber is a ride-sharing app, not a package delivery service.


Chauffeurs are asked to do stuff like that all the time. Time poor Exec off a late flight asks to go straight to a meeting and asks the driver to drop luggage at hotel and text back receipt no. Or stuck iin meeting and gets you to pick up bags first then go to office.

Picking up dry-cleaning, pets, children, food, elderly parents, legal documents is common and no issue with clients you know.

The other week I was asked to stand and bid at an Art Auction on 2 pieces my out-of-state client just "had to have".

Walking around a property and providing photos and a appraisal is not unknown, I've not done that but have been ssked to report on a car's condition that a client was interested in


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes, I do similar tasks to my client all the time. 

But this is Uber were talking about here. 

You're collecting and dealing with strangers every day. It's highly unlikely you see them again unless they're regular Uber riders. 

Chauffeurs who are personal to a family usually stay with them years and often become part of the family. 

I've been with mine for two and a half years now and probably stay until he retires. 

Chauffeurs can have more than job in a household and other duties could involve PA work, gardening, cooking, babysitting etc. 

Uber is just A to B, via XYZ if necessary - for people. Nothing more.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

No. Just no. Sketchiest thing I've read all day.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Personally I would not do it but 
you can probably find a driver who would easily.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Uber is evolving into a logistics company so it is going to happen eventually. Sanctioned deliveries with insurance and what not are very appealing to my not wasting my down time baddass self


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Yeah, this is not something a professional driver should be doing.


It has nothing to do with being a professional driver or not. I have delivered dogs to airports and purses across town and Christmas presents on Christmas day. Difference is though minimum price to get my services are in the hundreds and we know our clients for years.

If someone wanted to bomb something a package delivery service would be the better option. But it says a lot that Uber has probably become cheaper than those services. Well they would get less security scrutiny with Uber as well. 
A professional driver getting paid what he/she is worth should have no qualms about being a delivery boy if that what the client requests. With the caveat being that you know the client and are comfortable with their integrity around illegal activities.

The rates for Uber would not even get me to get out of my warm bed much less put my freedom at steak for a stranger. But that's me.

If it is the sharing economy will Uber employees be sharing in the prison time you get for hauling heroin in your Prius?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> It has nothing to do with being a professional driver or not. I have delivered dogs to airports and purses across town and Christmas presents on Christmas day. Difference is though minimum price to get my services are in the hundreds and we know our clients for years.
> 
> If someone wanted to bomb something a package delivery service would be the better option. But it says a lot that Uber has probably become cheaper than those services. Well they would get less security scrutiny with Uber as well.
> A professional driver getting paid what he/she is worth should have no qualms about being a delivery boy if that what the client requests. With the caveat being that you know the client and are comfortable with their integrity around illegal activities.
> ...


Well, if we get paid rates like Frank does, I'll deliver anything. What's the first rule? Don't ask what's inside the package.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Am.Fe.87 said:


> I am running a little time sensitive tonight and won't be able to pick up my suitcases at my friends house. I was wondering if I can request an Uber to her house, have my friend load the car with 3 suitcases, and then have the driver bring them to my address? It's maybe a 20$ ride,.. and I understand that Uber is not a delivery service, but I would be paying the same and the driver doesn't need to help load or unload. Can the driver to that without physically having a passenger in the car?
> 
> Thank you


Depends on the driver, I think most would. Hell, I deliver cookies to some dudes niece for her birthday. Gave me a $50 tip, just had yo drop them off in their mail box at the nieces house ;-). Yep $50 cookies plus the cost of the uber ride. Must've been some damn good cookies. The fact that she needed them at 1:30 am was a bit crazy, but not my issue. Just the transportation device.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Depends on the driver, I think most would. Hell, I deliver cookies to some dudes niece for her birthday. Gave me a $50 tip, just had yo drop them off in their mail box at the nieces house ;-). Yep $50 cookies plus the cost of the uber ride. Must've been some damn good cookies. The fact that she needed them at 1:30 am was a bit crazy, but not my issue. Just the transportation device.


_Were the cookies from Colorado ? _


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Those cookies probably had little tiny micro-bombs in them. Nice job.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Those cookies probably had little tiny micro-bombs in them. Nice job.


They could've been chocolate chips


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

chocolate micro chips


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> chocolate micro chips


I think Grue tried something like this. I'm not sure if they were tasty or not. It did get Grue into the house for the shrink ray.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Personal call. I deliver jewelry from one shop to another all the time. I photograph it every time and they are good with that.

Now....let's clear a few things up shall we?

Bombs. Yea. It could happen. Same with body parts. Unlikely but those are the only things I would worry about.

Contraband? I'm pretty sure that most drivers in most markets have unknowingly done this. Which brings us to....

No....you are not going to be arrested if you have a suitcase full of dope in your trunk. As long as you are not connected to it you have nothing to worry about. Personally I wouldn't even answer a question about it. The nature of our business is we transport people. Sometimes people have bags. Are you responsible for what's in those bags? Nope. Unless it is obvious. If it were the case, UPS and FEDEX would be out of business over night. SO would the USPS.

REMEMBER.....the caveat is you are not connected to it.

Now, if you want to do this and feel ok about it, just require the bags be searched by you prior to transport. No search, no delivery.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Personally I would not do it but
> you can probably find a driver who would easily.


Yep, give'em a quarter tip and they'll probably even help you dismember the corpse.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Now, if you want to do this and feel ok about it, just require the bags be searched by you prior to transport. No search, no delivery.


Drivers must carry around a portable back scatter X-ray machine or risk being deactivated. Cost for machine will come out of drivers pocket. All pax, please take off shoes and place them in the bins with your pocket contents.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> Drivers must carry around a portable back scatter X-ray machine or risk being deactivated. Cost for machine will come out of drivers pocket. All pax, please take off shoes and place them in the bins with your pocket contents.




Also, since most of us would have a service dog or two on hand, (that we forgot about in the trunk), we could train them to be drug-sniffers.

That would be a great supplement to our massive Uber incomes too. Find drugs on riders, pull out our special Uber badges and confiscate the dope for resell to other riders. We'd keep 80% of the gross sale. Much less on small quantity deals, of course.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Also, since most of us would have a service dog or two on hand, (that we forgot about in the trunk), we could train them to be drug-sniffers.
> 
> That would be a great supplement to our massive Uber incomes too. Find drugs on riders, pull out our special Uber badges and confiscate the dope for resell to other riders. We'd keep 80% of the gross sale. Much less on small quantity deals, of course.


Just in case you thought I was kidding, I found such a device does already exist. (Found out after some Googling.) 
http://bestofwhatsnew.popsci.com/american-science-engineering-mini-z
"...can peer through backpacks to detect contraband..."
(And it costs $50,000. 



 )


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> Just in case you thought I was kidding, I found such a device does already exist. (Found out after some Googling.)
> http://bestofwhatsnew.popsci.com/american-science-engineering-mini-z
> "...can peer through backpacks to detect contraband..."
> (And it costs $50,000.
> ...


The best thing about it, the NYC drivers could just about buy (2) of them per year! ($50,000 - right?)

*Go Unicorns!*


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Yep, give'em a quarter tip and they'll probably even help you dismember the corpse.


I have a saws all in my trunk. If you got two bodies we can race to see who can field dress their the fastest.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> Drivers must carry around a portable back scatter X-ray machine or risk being deactivated. Cost for machine will come out of drivers pocket. All pax, please take off shoes and place them in the bins with your pocket contents.


You got charged for yours?

Homeland security installed mine in the trunk of my car for free. They have a grant for that.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> You got charged for yours?
> 
> Homeland security installed mine in the trunk of my car for free. They have a grant for that.


Actually, there's an app for that. I just have women remove their tops for the 'security check,' fire up the app (it's called 'CAMERA' on my phone), and begin the screening! If they're really big-chested, I also require a manual search. You never know what they could be hiding in there, and Uber and I are all about safety.We're partners you know.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> Just in case you thought I was kidding, I found such a device does already exist. (Found out after some Googling.)
> http://bestofwhatsnew.popsci.com/american-science-engineering-mini-z
> "...can peer through backpacks to detect contraband..."
> (And it costs $50,000.
> ...


Since we all make 50k a year 5 of us can share 1!!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Actually, there's an app for that. I just have women remove their tops for the 'security check,' fire up the app (it's called 'CAMERA' on my phone), and begin the screening! If they're really big-chested, I also require a manual search. You never know what they could be hiding in there, and Uber and I are all about safety.We're partners you know.


Since Uber and I are partners I need to tell them I want to pitch now. So tired of catching.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Since Uber and I are partners I need to tell them I want to pitch now. So tired of catching.


dorsnt work like that with uber, now bend over and quit crying...


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

I'd Do it, ask to see her thong before the suitcases go in and then match them with the owners undies, we are partners here we need to take care of business, RIGHT?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> I'd Do it, ask to see her thong before the suitcases go in and then match them with the owners undies, we are partners here we need to take care of business, RIGHT?


Skidmarks and all right?


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've delivered keys a couple times, and would have no problem delivering suitcases. 

Once you're matched with a driver call to discuss the situation and make sure the driver is cool with it.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Skidmarks and all right?


Girls don't do that! Yeah Right if they didn't they would explode!


----------

